# Broke my foot



## Ruthanne (Jan 7, 2016)

Has anyone else had to wear the air cast boot?  I fell down the steps 11 days ago and broke my foot.  It was a really bad fall down the outside concrete steps.  Any ways here is what the boot looks like:


----------



## Ruthanne (Jan 7, 2016)

I will probably have to wear it for a total of 6 weeks.  It's such a pain!  It's so awkward but I do understand it is protecting my foot and healing it therefore.  I'm tired of it already, though.


----------



## applecruncher (Jan 7, 2016)

Ouch! Sorry to hear that. I haven't had to wear that, but I've seen a lot of them.  I had a foot injury a yr and a half ago (bad contusion) and had to wear a bandage and that elastic wrap.  Took it a couple weeks to heal.

Take care.


----------



## fureverywhere (Jan 7, 2016)

So sorry Annie! May you heal up fast


----------



## Linda (Jan 7, 2016)

I'm sorry Annie, that sounds very painful.  I've never had to wear one of those, I'm just here to sympathize.


----------



## Ruthanne (Jan 7, 2016)

applecruncher said:


> Ouch! Sorry to hear that. I haven't had to wear that, but I've seen a lot of them.  I had a foot injury a yr and a half ago (bad contusion) and had to wear a bandage and that elastic wrap.  Took it a couple weeks to heal.
> 
> Take care.


Thank you.  Any foot injury is a real pain because we need to walk on our feet.  



fureverywhere said:


> So sorry Annie! May you heal up fast


Thank you.  That is a cute kitty!


Linda said:


> I'm sorry Annie, that sounds very painful.  I've never had to wear one of those, I'm just here to sympathize.


It was very painful at first but not so much anymore.  I have pain killers and anti inflamatories, too.  Thank you!


----------



## Shalimar (Jan 7, 2016)

I am here to sympathise also. Hope the time passes quickly!


----------



## Yaya (Jan 7, 2016)

I have had to wear one - years ago - shot my foot (accidentally of course) with a hollow nose tip bullet from a rifle - didn't know the safety was not on.
There are a LOT of nerves in the foot that connect to your whole leg and that is why it is so painful - and that "shoe" is painful to wear - but it is  
necessary for the foot to heal correctly. Your foot will take months to heal, maybe even a few years to heal completely. But you must let it heal slowly,
especially at first, the first couple of months, for it to heal correctly. It needs total rest right now - don't put any weight on it at all right now.
I was told I would never walk again, but I can run now - but it took years to heal and to get strong enough to walk well on it- years!


----------



## Ameriscot (Jan 7, 2016)

Sorry Annie!  That sucks.  Hope it heals very quickly.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jan 7, 2016)

Annie, so sad to hear about your foot, it must be very painful, hope you feel a little bit better soon.  I'm sure wearing that cast is not a picnic, but it's good that it protects your foot so it can heal.


----------



## jujube (Jan 7, 2016)

Bummer, Annie!  I think the boot is better than a cast, at least.  Do you get to take it off to shower?  Do you have to sleep in it?


----------



## imp (Jan 7, 2016)

Good grief! Never saw one quite like that! Looks almost like one of my old ski-boots! 

Hope everything heals properly, and quickly! imp


----------



## Ruthanne (Jan 7, 2016)

Yaya said:


> I have had to wear one - years ago - shot my foot (accidentally of course) with a hollow nose tip bullet from a rifle - didn't know the safety was not on.
> There are a LOT of nerves in the foot that connect to your whole leg and that is why it is so painful - and that "shoe" is painful to wear - but it is
> necessary for the foot to heal correctly. Your foot will take months to heal, maybe even a few years to heal completely. But you must let it heal slowly,
> especially at first, the first couple of months, for it to heal correctly. It needs total rest right now - don't put any weight on it at all right now.
> I was told I would never walk again, but I can run now - but it took years to heal and to get strong enough to walk well on it- years!


I had to wear an air cast 5 years ago, too, when I also broke my foot.  I am not feeling too much pain now.  Maybe it's the medicines that are reducing the pain.  I didn't know it takes so long to heal.  Sorry you had such a horrible accident, too.



Ameriscot said:


> Sorry Annie!  That sucks.  Hope it heals very quickly.


Thank you Annie!



SeaBreeze said:


> Annie, so sad to hear about your foot, it must be very painful, hope you feel a little bit better soon.  I'm sure wearing that cast is not a picnic, but it's good that it protects your foot so it can heal.


Thank you very much.  Yes the air cast helps a lot.  But I can't stand it still!



jujube said:


> Bummer, Annie!  I think the boot is better than a cast, at least.  Do you get to take it off to shower?  Do you have to sleep in it?


Yes I can take it off to shower and I'm supposed to wear it to sleep because I get up in the middle of the night every night to do you know what. lol



imp said:


> Good grief! Never saw one quite like that! Looks almost like one of my old ski-boots!
> 
> Hope everything heals properly, and quickly! imp


Yes, this is the latest style in star wars boots!  lol  Thank you imp.


----------



## Kadee (Jan 7, 2016)

That's not good ,Annie ..Yes I had one of those boots after a accidentally kicked a 1" square steel leg of a couch in a holiday unit we were renting at the Gold Coast ( Queensland) I fractured two toes fairly badly ,
I ended up taking it off it gave me a real back ache due to walking lopsided


----------



## grannyjo (Jan 8, 2016)

Broke my leg and ankle about 2 years ago.  Plaster for 6 weeks,  then into the dreaded moon boot for another two weeks.  Quite similar to the air boot,  but maybe not as comfortable.  

Had to wear it in bed as well.  My dog moved out - decided to sleep under the bed,  that it was not worth sleeping on my bed and being "thumped" each time I turned over.

Took her a while to realise that it was safe to come back onto the bed at night.

I really do think those devices were invented by a person who just wanted to inflict the maximum amount of pain.


----------



## RadishRose (Jan 8, 2016)

No experience myself Annie but I'm so sorry for you. Gee whiz, 11 stairs! Hope you heal quickly!!!!


----------



## applecruncher (Jan 8, 2016)

Kadee46 said:


> That's not good ,Annie ..*Yes I had one of those boots after a accidentally kicked a 1" square steel leg of a couch *in a holiday unit we were renting at the Gold Coast ( Queensland) I fractured two toes fairly badly ,
> I ended up taking it off it gave me a real back ache due to walking lopsided



This is similar to how I injured my footin 2014. I swung out of bed fast and kicked the leg of a table beside my bed. It hurt SO bad I screamed and my cat (who was sleeping in a chair) flew across the room.


----------



## Ruthanne (Jan 8, 2016)

Kadee46 said:


> That's not good ,Annie ..Yes I had one of those boots after a accidentally kicked a 1" square steel leg of a couch in a holiday unit we were renting at the Gold Coast ( Queensland) I fractured two toes fairly badly ,
> I ended up taking it off it gave me a real back ache due to walking lopsided


Yes, the boot can make you walk funny and I do walk funny now.  I walk like some troops march. lol  I'm sorry you went through that.



grannyjo said:


> Broke my leg and ankle about 2 years ago.  Plaster for 6 weeks,  then into the dreaded moon boot for another two weeks.  Quite similar to the air boot,  but maybe not as comfortable.
> 
> Had to wear it in bed as well.  My dog moved out - decided to sleep under the bed,  that it was not worth sleeping on my bed and being "thumped" each time I turned over.
> 
> ...


Yes, I think a deranged person invented the boot to drive us all up the wall.  My dog sleeps with me for awhile too and then jumps out of the bed after a little nap.  She sleeps with her head on the pillow right next to me. lol Must have been awful to break your leg, too.  Ouch!!



RadishRose said:


> No experience myself Annie but I'm so sorry for you. Gee whiz, 11 stairs! Hope you heal quickly!!!!


Thank you.  It takes awhile to heal.  I've had the boot off for awhile when lying down on the couch.  Feels better with it off.  



applecruncher said:


> This is similar to how I injured my footin 2014. I swung out of bed fast and kicked the leg of a table beside my bed. It hurt SO bad I screamed and my cat (who was sleeping in a chair) flew across the room.


Yeah, cats will do that. lol.  I've kicked plenty of furniture, too, and man does that hurt bad.


----------



## WhatInThe (Jan 11, 2016)

In some respects that's a good thing because you are not bed ridden and movement/circulation will help it heal faster. Don't get cocky and when it comes off you might even miss it or feel you need it. Had a brace for almost 3 months. I didn't want to give it up at first.


----------



## Ruthanne (Jan 27, 2016)

WhatInThe said:


> In some respects that's a good thing because you are not bed ridden and movement/circulation will help it heal faster. Don't get cocky and when it comes off you might even miss it or feel you need it. Had a brace for almost 3 months. I didn't want to give it up at first.


After 2 weeks I saw the Ortho. doc. and was diagnosed with a broken foot and broken ankle.  My foot seems to be healing as the pain is less but my ankle is still swollen after 4 weeks in the air cast.  I heard the ankle can take longer to heal.  I may have more than 2 more weeks in the air cast.  I was sneaky and took the air cast off to walk my dog today.  Didn't feel any pain and I walked really slow.  Just wanted my baby to get some fresh air as she's been staying in with me and using pee pads.  She's a real good doggie.  Don't know what I'd do without her.

I don't think I'll miss the air cast as I've taken it off and done grocery shopping and walked the dog a few times now.  I can't wait for it to come off.  It is really awkward and almost impossible to get down 3 flights of steps.


----------



## Arachne (Jan 27, 2016)

Wishing you healing energies and a quick recovery time..Bright Blessings


----------



## Ruthanne (Jan 27, 2016)

Thank you.  What a cute cat picture!


----------



## applecruncher (Jan 27, 2016)

Arachne said:


> Wishing you healing energies and a quick recovery time..Bright Blessings



haha!  cute.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jan 27, 2016)

Good to hear your foot is healing Annie.  Glad you did okay without the cast, be careful.  Bet your furbaby was happy that you took her for a walk, give her a big hug for me. :love_heart:  Three flights, that's a LOT of stairs!


----------



## fureverywhere (Jan 27, 2016)

Glad to hear you're doing better. I fell one day and sliced open my knee and that was bad enough...can't imagine broken bones. Hope you're up and jumping soon


----------



## Ruthanne (Jan 28, 2016)

Thank you all for the well wishes!  I hope I don't have to keep the cast on longer than 2 weeks but my ankle is still swollen so I may have to.  It's not the end of the world, though, lol.  After the cast is off I'll be doing physical therapy.  I can't move my ankle.  It seems stuck somehow.


----------



## Ruthanne (Feb 13, 2016)

Well, I am finally out of that awkward air cast, indoors that is.  Doc said I have to wear it outdoors for awhile.  Well, I'm not about to wear that thing and slip in the slush or ice out there.  So I stayed in until today and wore my Winter boots instead of that cast.  The doctor was afraid I might fall again outside but I didn't so there.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Feb 13, 2016)

Glad you're on the mend and finally ditched the cast Ruth, be careful and take care! :love_heart:


----------



## IKE (Feb 13, 2016)

RuthJD said:


> Has anyone else had to wear the air cast boot?  I fell down the steps 11 days ago and broke my foot.  It was a really bad fall down the outside concrete steps.  Any ways here is what the boot looks like:



I've had to wear one exactly like that twice when I was operated on for heal spurs.....no fun.

Glad to see from your post today that you are doing better.


----------



## mitchezz (Feb 13, 2016)

Glad it's off but no tap dancing for a while!


----------



## Ruthanne (Feb 15, 2016)

Thanks to all of you!  I'd like to throw that air cast right out the window about now. lol.


----------



## RadishRose (Feb 15, 2016)

Good to know you're out of the cast!!!!


----------



## Ruthanne (Feb 16, 2016)

RadishRose said:


> Good to know you're out of the cast!!!!


Yes, it's great!  My ankle and tendons are still not right but they will be with time.


----------



## grannyjo (Feb 16, 2016)

I took me well over 12 months before the swelling in my broken ankle part subsided.  The broken leg part went fine - healed with no worries.

Had an extra operation after a year to remove the metal parts that had been inserted to hold everything together while it healed.

Did supervised physiotherapy for months and I still continue with the exercises,  even though it is 2 years since the original accident.

Still a minor bit of pain in the ankle - nothing too much to worry about though.

Don't think it will ever be the same as it was before the injury,  but it is OK - nothing major.

Did notice during last Winter that it ached,  but that may be because I'm getting older and more arthritic.


----------



## Ruthanne (Feb 16, 2016)

grannyjo said:


> I took me well over 12 months before the swelling in my broken ankle part subsided.  The broken leg part went fine - healed with no worries.
> 
> Had an extra operation after a year to remove the metal parts that had been inserted to hold everything together while it healed.
> 
> ...


I guess mine will be swelled for awhile, too, and that's what the doctor told me.  Sounds like your injury was way worse than mine.  Glad you are okay now.


----------



## Bettyann (Feb 16, 2016)

I'm so sorry, Ruth...I know it must get old and tiresome to wear it...but foot breaks are one of the trickiest and that foot needs all the help it can get. You have such a nice, bright attitude (that really always comes through) so I'll betcha you will heal faster then they anticipate. Take good care! :love_heart:
PS: Just now noticed you broke your foot first part of January....SO GLAD you are doing well. See???? Told ya!!!!


----------



## Ruthanne (Feb 24, 2016)

Bettyann said:


> I'm so sorry, Ruth...I know it must get old and tiresome to wear it...but foot breaks are one of the trickiest and that foot needs all the help it can get. You have such a nice, bright attitude (that really always comes through) so I'll betcha you will heal faster then they anticipate. Take good care! :love_heart:
> PS: Just now noticed you broke your foot first part of January....SO GLAD you are doing well. See???? Told ya!!!!



I don't have to wear the cast outside since yesterday.  I see the doc again in 2 weeks to see if I need physical therapy.  I found some exercises to do on youtube and have been doing one of them that is quite easy.  It is loosening up my ankle and tendons.  My foot and ankle have been very stiff since I was in that cast and immobile.  I'm so glad I am on the mend now and out of that awkward cast.


----------

